
US miscalculated benefit of better train brakes - joering2
https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory/apnewsbreak-us-miscalculated-benefits-oil-train-brakes-59923591
======
tomohawk
Its sad that they're still hauling all that fuel on rail instead of using
pipelines, which are much safer. Stopping the keystone pipeline and other
pipelines has made us less safe.

